# cds you order recently, yes i know i still support cd format got a problem whit it??



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

IIM waiting for aa Mossolov a great recording, Beauty Farm Pierre de la Rue,, twoo Munddy,, one Creston...What about you guys.

What about you guys, still order cd or im a dinosaur, if so im proud of it...

:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

You are not a dinosaur yet. Many of us still order CDs. I have had up to 8 or 9 on order at once. Now is a small calm period with only one CD on order for a performance of Puccini's La Fanciulla del West that I got cheap on ebay with a "make an offer" deal.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Cd's are still good especially for historical and rare performances that are difficult to acquire in another medium.


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

My collecting has slowed down considerably. My most recent Cd's were Bax symphonies 5,6 and 7. The Lloyd Jones, Naxos discs.
I completed the entire set by acquiring them. Three excellent recordings and I'm happy to have them.
I would rather keep up buying CD's. It's nice to have a physical product in my hands. Open it up, read the liner notes, check out the package design or artwork. It's a ritual that I have enjoyed ever since I started collecting 33 and a 3rd's back in the early seventies.

I am pondering my next cd purchase right now. Another Naxos, Gliere Symphony 3 with Falletta and the Buffalo Orchestra. I was just going through an old American Record Guide a couple of days ago when I came upon the review for this album. I had considered getting it a while ago. I don't have any Gliere in my collection, so it seems like a good place to start.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Stephen Layton's Bach Mass in b minor just arrived a day before it was released, for me! 

I dunno about CD's being outdated, lots of people sue them.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Speaking of CDs. I just ordered a 10-CD set of 6 Donizetti operas. Ha! It cost all of $16.30 shipped! I would not be happy to simply buy the electrons of it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> IIM waiting for aa Mossolov a great recording, Beauty Farm Pierre de la Rue,, twoo Munddy,, one Creston...What about you guys.
> 
> What about you guys, still order cd or im a dinosaur, if so im proud of it...
> 
> :tiphat:


Still going strong deprofundis, whole box of Claudio Arrau on his way. 
80 CD's


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I still collect CDs.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> You are not a dinosaur yet. Many of us still order CDs. I have had up to 8 or 9 on order at once. Now is a small calm period with only one CD on order for a performance of Puccini's La Fanciulla del West that I got cheap on ebay with a "make an offer" deal.


Pfft ... those are rookie numbers! Lately I've been ordering about 20 at a time.

They'll have to pry CDs from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Taplow said:


> Pfft ... those are rookie numbers! Lately I've been ordering about 20 at a time.
> 
> They'll have to pry CDs from my cold, dead hands.


The one benefit of electronic downloads as there is nothing physical to get rid of after the owner passes away. :lol: 
but I'll stick with CDs!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I only buy CDs but my collection is quite large after nearly 20 years of accumulating and as a result I buy far less than I used to - perhaps between six and ten a month these days, sometime less, and there are times when I can go a couple of months without buying anything. I've still some gaps I want to plug but I'm in no rush - some items have been in my Amazon _saved for later_ queue for years.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, I'm an obsessive cd collector -- but I usually know when to slow down. Like Elgars Ghost have many Amazon items saved. 
I periodically go through that long list and and purchase some of the older saved ones but am usually enamored by something I've heard recently and purchase that -- Grechaninov symphony #3 comes to mind. The most recent purchase was the five-disc set of Haydn's symphonies 1-20 with Fischer and Austro-Hungarian.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just bought a W.F. Bach Cantatas CD. It's splendid!


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Ordered 30 classical CDs from Berkshire Record Outlet (many Naxos historicals). I have been a regular mail-order customer with them since 1975. Of course back then it was just LPs and a few cassettes.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

The death of the CD is more a phenomenon for popular music which is purchased and listened to a track at a time. In classical music it has not yet occurred. It is still the preferred method for many collectors of whole recordings. Downloads of classical music are on the upswing for slices of music but CDs still maintain their grip.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My last order was Celibidache's Symphonies box set. These reissuings into one giant box are incredibly inexpensive. 

Personally, I pay more attention to music that is on CD versus YouTube/Spotify. It must be the physicality involved, the paying of a price, the waiting in anticipation. I've noticed last week, since I've been flat on my back from a surgery and only able to handle a smartphone, that I didn't listen to classical music that much. Now that I can sit up, I'm looking forward to getting back to my CD collection.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> My last order was Celibidache's Symphonies box set. These reissuings into one giant box are incredibly inexpensive.
> 
> Personally, I pay more attention to music that is on CD versus YouTube/Spotify. It must be the physicality involved, the paying of a price, the waiting in anticipation. I've noticed last week, since I've been flat on my back from a surgery and only able to handle a smartphone, that I didn't listen to classical music that much. Now that I can sit up, I'm looking forward to getting back to my CD collection.


Good man yourself - hope your back's better soon.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Still going strong deprofundis, whole box of Claudio Arrau on his way.
> 80 CD's


Did you get it? I love the 172 cd set of Bach's works I got.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Good man yourself - hope your back's better soon.


Thanks so much! It was just a hernia repair, so I'm getting more ambulatory every day.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

My CD purchases has slowed down, partly because of the space I have available, but mainly because of the shortage of time available to hear them. I have about 1200 CDs: at the rate of about three CDs a day, it will take me nearly a year to hear the lot.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Just ordered the Osmo Vanska Beethoven Symphony set on SACD.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

CDs said:


> Just ordered the Osmo Vanska Beethoven Symphony set on SACD.


I did as well after finding it for a good price. It will be my 34th complete Beethoven symphony cycle.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I did as well after finding it for a good price. It will be my 34th complete Beethoven symphony cycle.


It'll be my sixth.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

larold said:


> The death of the CD is more a phenomenon for popular music which is purchased and listened to a track at a time. In classical music it has not yet occurred. It is still the preferred method for many collectors of whole recordings. Downloads of classical music are on the upswing for slices of music but CDs still maintain their grip.


Now there is a factor that was not considered before and probably isn't considered by these death-of-the-CD prognosticators in the media. They cater to the masses and the masses are primarily into pop. Pop music is conducive to electronic transmittal because of it's transient nature: download it and when you tire of it, delete it. Classical is of a totally different nature and the twain shall never meet any more than one can breed a cat with a dog.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I usually don't order CDs. There are too many great brick and mortar stores fairly close to my house, so I just make trip every couple of weeks.

And with the "dying" of the format, I am able to buy enough used CDs to keep me happy. Amoeba Music has a very large classical section, including an avant garde section. 

As far as space goes, I've long ago eliminated plastic cases and have put all my CD's into plastic bags that hold the CD, all paper work and cover art, and store them in easily accessible, and correctly sized, files. One file, that is easy to parse and easy to carry, holds at least 100 CDs.

My entire CD collection takes a tiny fraction of the space it used to.

Now, as far as vinyl, that is another story...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

How do you all listen to your CDs at home and on the go? I have a portable CD player, but I'm going through batteries like crazy!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> How do you all listen to your CDs at home and on the go? I have a portable CD player, but I'm going through batteries like crazy!


You need a rechargable battery pack. But MP3 players are more efficient.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> You need a rechargable battery pack. But MP3 players are more efficient.


I really don't feel like burning all my CDs to my computer...lol

I'll try to find re-chargeable battery packs!


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> IIM waiting for aa Mossolov a great recording, Beauty Farm Pierre de la Rue,, twoo Munddy,, one Creston...What about you guys.
> 
> What about you guys, still order cd or im a dinosaur, if so im proud of it...
> 
> :tiphat:


You are a dinosaur and so am I.


----------



## Vahe Sahakian (Mar 9, 2018)

Most of my purchases are SACD's but I do occasionally buy a CD if Hi-rez version of the recording is not available in physical media such as Perahia Hammerklavier on DG. By the way that same DG came in cheaper digipack package which I found rater strange for a full priced CD.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> How do you all listen to your CDs at home and on the go? I have a portable CD player, but I'm going through batteries like crazy!


At home, mostly I stream. I still buy cd's, rip them to Flac and stream them via JRiver all over the house.

It's not uncommon I play a CD, all my systems are capable.

On the go, I never take CD's. Way to much work. I have limited edition Graceful Dead Pono player.

Using JRiver, I place all the music I want on the Pono player then put it in my pocket and take it anywhere.

I don't know how much it holds but I'd guess a few hundred albums. Smaller than one CD so...

Rechargeable battery.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

eljr said:


> At home, mostly I stream. I still buy cd's, rip them to Flac and stream them via JRiver all over the house.
> 
> It's not uncommon I play a CD, all my systems are capable.
> 
> ...


As I said above, I'd really hate to have to burn all my CDs to my computer. lol!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> As I said above, I'd really hate to have to burn all my CDs to my computer. lol!


Yep, that is why I am glad I essentially started ripping CDs as I got them. It would be a bear of a job, but consider ripping a half a dozen or so for starters and then rip a new one every now and then.

I don't know if they make rechargable battery packs for portable CD players, they do for MP3 players. But in the car you can plug into the power outlet with an adapter.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Yep, that is why I am glad I essentially started ripping CDs as I got them. It would be a bear of a job, but consider ripping a half a dozen or so for starters and then rip a new one every now and then.
> 
> I don't know if they make rechargable battery packs for portable CD players, they do for MP3 players. But in the car you can plug into the power outlet with an adapter.


I think they sell rechargeable batteries like double As and the like. I'll grab some of those soon!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

https://www.batterymonster.com/category/findercategorylist.aspx?category_id=37375&search_term=uniden%20NiMH%20AA+%5ephone_replacement_battery%5e&filter_category_id=37375&back_category_id=37290&ref=frg&cid=197495&chid=4282&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=PLA--Uniden%20(S)&utm_term=4580565441449223&utm_content=Catch%20All


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think they sell rechargeable batteries like double As and the like. I'll grab some of those soon!


I've tried that kind a couple times and was not too successful, but maybe the trick is to continuously use them and not leave them laying around for extended periods. I guess worth a try but investigate first as there are several different type rechargable batteries each with their own good points.

These folks may know something about it: http://www.greenbatteries.com/


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> As I said above, I'd really hate to have to burn all my CDs to my computer. lol!


I refused to rip all mine too.

I decided I'd only rip the new stuff I bought, as it arrived.

Maybe start like that too.

Anyway, after a while I decided it was *too inconvenient to not burn* a few old ones. So I burned a couple hundred of my most played.

Then I figured, why not burn a few more.

Long story short, I have about half my CD's burnt now.

I have decided that it would be wise to burn them all so after I get done with a couple new box sets I'll start on the big project.

Once I am done, heck,I can just copy to another external hard drive and take my full 4,000ish collection where ever I go. I have a second place so why be limited when there?

I do refuse to copy all my vinyl to digital. :devil:


----------

